# Colostrum on only one side during pg.



## 3MF (Apr 14, 2007)

I am due with my first child in early May. I have always planned on BF'ing. A couple of months ago, I think it was, much to my surprise and delight, I started leaking colostrum. Then I realized the right side wasn't leaking, only the left. My right side has always been smaller and even the nipple is pretty different from the left. So now this happens on top of that and now I'm worried that something might be wrong with my right one and that I might not even be able to obtain a milk supply from it. I just don't understand why it wouldn't be leaking as well. Has anyone experienced anything like this or know anything about it? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations on your upcoming delivery!! How exciting!







I hope this reassures you a bit - but many moms don't leak any colostrum at all during pregnancy, and go on to have bountiful milk supplies once the baby is born. Leaking during pregnancy isn't necessarily a must for great milk! A lot of moms just don't leak at all.

Many moms have one breast that produces more milk than the other, and it seems like one of mine didn't make much colostrum either, compared to the other, during my last pg. (I was nursing my toddler during that time and he seemed to get more from the right side.) Chances are you will be fine, I'd just enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - and if you do wind up having problems, is there a La Leche League group that meets near you? The Leader there can help!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it's completely normal to have one breast that seems to produce/let down easier than the other.

I always compensated for this by favoring the weaker side to encourage it to catch up (even though it was not necessary).

Just to make you feel better I had one side leak a little at the end of pregnancy and both of my breasts made SO much milk after DD was born. I'm sure you will be just fine.

I agree with he PP about going to LLL meetings for info. Going before the baby comes is very helpful, you get info before you need it and that can be very reassuring.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with the others - no worries about this!


----------



## runningwithlola (Mar 8, 2006)

I only leaked colostrum on one side when PG with my first. No problems BFing.

My second, I never leaked at all while PG. Again, no problems.

Both boys, I've noticed my left breast seems to be more "efficient". I'm pretty sure it was that one which leaked during pregnancy.
Don't worry!


----------



## 3MF (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your replies. They have gone a long way toward reassurring me! I can now put this worry completely out of my head and move on to thinking all about my upcoming birth and child.

I have attended one LLL mtg. but it turned out to be the last time they were meeting in my area.







(they were meeting at a birth center that will be closing). For some reason, I didn't ask this question there - not sure if it had happened yet. But, I was able to finally get my answer here and for that I'm very grateful. Thanks again for sharing your mother-wisdom!!


----------

